# The thunderstorm thread...



## Tin (Jul 19, 2015)

We have plenty of fun in winter, why not some in summer?  Albany is getting crushed right now as are the Berks and lots of NH. Think south of the pike won't have a show until after dark.


----------



## xwhaler (Jul 19, 2015)

Reports of golf ball sized hail in northern seacoast NH.  Seems line went just north of me here in West Epping.  Local news keeps cutting in with updates.  I'm actually hoping something comes through that is non damaging to cool things down


----------



## Tin (Jul 19, 2015)

NWS Grey posted a pic on FB of a weirdly shaped piece the size of a baseball from Lebanon, ME. It's very dark down this way and the storms are 100+ miles away.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 19, 2015)

I was in South Berwick this afternoon and we got a little hail, but it was really random.  Maybe a dozen pieces fell in my SIL's backyard over the course of 5 minutes.  They were about marble sized.  Very strange because every hail storm I've ever been in prior, the hail usually comes down in sheets.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 19, 2015)

Love me a good thunderstorm.  Haven't had any good ones lately.  Out here they can come real fast.  It's also interesting that we get nasty ones that don't get much in the way of warnings from the NWS or anything.


----------

